# Ears up, but...



## Engine3FF (May 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I had a quick question about my guy's ears. He's right at five months old. I have had him for about ten days now, prior to shipping his breeder had glued his ears into the "teepee" we're all familiar with. 

Well, the glue is off and the ears are standing up. However, the Left one is still "crooked" like when they were glued. The right ear is upright and "normal" but the left one is still "teepeed" towards the center. It should be noted that on occasion(alerted to a noise, etc) he can put it in the "upright and normal" position, but I'd say 90% of the time it's crooked like in the pictures below.

Is this permanent? Will they continue to shift around and eventually upright? Is there anything I should do in the mean time? Obviously it doesnt effect the dog, he just looks kinda goofy. 

Here are some pictures of him about ten minutes ago.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Max was like that for awhile when I glued his ears. They stood up fine weeks later.


----------

